# New Moon's Obstruction of Justice



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

New Moon's Obstruction of Justice "Justin"
6 year old male
Sable
Going to be shown by me this year 

Pics:


















Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQa_DjJRjPk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cba7j3dhgoI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV4U9buv4fE


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Wow nice looking Shep you have there.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The dog is GORGEOUS!! What a beautiful mover, looks very graceful. Typey head methinks.. and a nice coat too. The lady running in the video has a long and graceful stride, too!









6 years old is the perfect age to get a GSD.. what a super looking dog! Is he yours now, Jackie? I know you will do awesome with him. Congrats!!


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

He's a cutie! 

His registered name though is Newmoon Sajela Obstrctn of Justice -spelt just like that-.

I saw his name and just about jumped out of my seat. That's my girls daddy!







I can a bunch more pictures of him if you would like me to share them with you I can









And good luck with him! He's a sweetie pie!

Brit

Oh and yes It is soooo nice to see new updated pictures/videos of her daddy


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok, ya had me with the sable, but a very nice mover too!!! Pedigree???


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I actually took his registered name right off the website, so if he's got Sajela dogs behind him, I had no idea xD But you are indeed correct, that is his reg name xD

He's not mine, but I certainly am going to have fun showing him. He is sooooooo out of coat, and a bit thin at present, but I really like him









Sire: Tazzman's Your It Rolex
Dam: Sturdevant NewMoon Debutante


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

He sure is pretty!

As a critique; well, it's good to know he's not at his ideal weight and he's out of coat, because at the moment he's really leggy and lanky. I bet if you get him back in shape he'll do great in the ring.







He looks like the specialty type and he's a bit long in the leg for my liking. He has good angles front and back. Shoulder is a little 'shallow' from what I can tell. Ok mover. Nice deep chest., Has a good front. Do you have a head shot?

You may want to work on his gait, he's pacing in a couple of the videos.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, I knew he was pacing, felt it through the lead. Part of the issue was that there were a lot of people, so getting him in a position to actually MOVE without crashing into somebody was difficult (to say the least).

He hasn't been shown since he was a year or two old, so he's incredibly out of practice. He behaved very well for me, and that made me happy. No head shot this week, but next week I'll be getting more pics.

With the way he moves, he could be thrown in either ring...I'm not sure he'd do well as a specialty dog...he's really not extreme enough in the rear from what I've seen here in WI.

I agree that he is leggy, and his weight certainly won't change that, but adding a couple of pounds will give the illusion of better proportions sure enough.

I'm going to show him at the Pet Expo in March, just so he can get out and get some exposure and ring time again.


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

Where is the Pet Expo? I would love to see him again!

Here are some head shots for you -along with a few others- these were taken 7-06-06
































































L to R Justin, two of his babies Tash and Starr and the Dam of Tash's litter










My mom has more pictures of Justin around. When I find them I'll scan them/upload them and I'll give you the url once that's done


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The Pet Expo is March 28-30







Strauss will be there too!


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow!! He looks like a totally different dog!







Nice head!

Jackie, like I said earlier, if you get his weight back up and coat in order, he'll be even more of a stunner! What a difference a year or so makes! That is one stunning dog.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Very very nice, I can see him doing really well!!! Good Luck!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He seems to be short in the upper arm and steep in the croup. Nice head, good bone. I would prefer more black on him. He also seems short in the back for the amount of leg he has. That can contribute to the pacing as at slow speeds while trotting his feet interfere with each other.

JMHO, of course. What do I know.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I agree with you Daphne, though I'd rather see him shorter in leg than longer in body. I see too many GSDs that are much too long, and I like it that he's short coupled (as is correct).

I also felt the same about his croup, though the length is good


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Wanted to update you all that Justin and I will be showing in a conformation demo March 28-30 if anybody in WI would like to come and see us.

Hey, Tash's mom, wanna show Strauss? For serious! LOL!

Also, Justin and I will be making our official show debut at Packerland Kennel Club in April. Cross your fingers for us that he HAS SOME COAT!!!

Justin's Pedigree


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

lol me show a dog. You're crazy. When I tried showing Tash in the conformation ring I had no idea what to do. Although I know the "basics" that's it. 

Strauss?? Remind me on who this is..I've forgot -once you tell me It'll be a duh moment lol-

I would love to atempt it but I'm broke








Where's the conformation demo??


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*GASP!* Strauss! The Mouse! Herr Drachenberg!










All you need to know is the basics, and to hold on for dear life!

The conf demo is in Green Bay, at Shopko Hall


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Xeph*GASP!* Strauss! The Mouse! Herr Drachenberg!










He's a hottie lol




> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> 
> All you need to know is the basics, and to hold on for dear life!


LOL now that made me laugh. Let me think about it. I'll PM you












> Originally Posted By: Xeph
> 
> The conf demo is in Green Bay, at Shopko Hall


I'll have to see if I can make it out there







If I let my mom know it's to watch Justin she might give in faster lol


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She can be convinced I'm sure xD


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

lol I hope so! As long as she's not workign we should be good


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Got a GORGEOUS new photo tonight!

Can you guys tell me what you think?


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

I like him!!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Is it common to breed to a sire that has a unilateral right elbow?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:Is it common to breed to a sire that has a unilateral right elbow?


It is not common, but it is done. It depends on what the grade of elbow dysplasia is given. I know that OFA often gives DJD1 rating to elbows that have a slight bump in the bone away from the joint, even if the elbow itself shows no signs of arthritic changes. I would still breed that dog, but be upfront to anyone who asked about my choice.


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

Jackie that picture is gorgeous!

Good luck with future shows!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Better pics from today.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

He's a beautiful boy!!!







You're doing a good job with him!!!


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Very nice!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Very masculine! I like him!


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Fond du Lac is in two weeks, and we're up against 4 or 5 other males! Here's to hoping!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Go get em girl!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Video of Justin gaiting! The other vid won't upload for some reason...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UHT1nFxtOTg


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CJRAauSc7


----------

